# What's going on here?!



## Gerg04

I'm completely baffled why development, at least on verizon, is not being updated here? There's plenty of things going on at that other place. Which unfortunately has been getting more attention.

So I popped back here today hoping to see some life ... . kind of makes me sad. Coming from the G-nex, T -Bolt , and OG . Rootz has been my one- stop-shop for a long time. I've only had my note for about 2 weeks, so I hopefull things will look up.

/ rant

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422

Gerg04 said:


> I'm completely baffled why development, at least on verizon, is not being updated here? There's plenty of things going on at that other place. Which unfortunately has been getting more attention.
> 
> So I popped back here today hoping to see some life ... . kind of makes me sad. Coming from the G-nex, T -Bolt , and OG . Rootz has been my one- stop-shop for a long time. I've only had my note for about 2 weeks, so I hopefull things will look up.
> 
> / rant
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


You took the words right out of my mouth, when i had my gnex rootz was the place to be. Now i have my note and this place is dead. Wtf

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## mr mystery

Like a bar, you try the place you keep hearing about but once you try it you decide you like the place that your familiar with. Like Cheers. Lol

Sent from my Note 2


----------



## Gerg04

mr mystery said:


> Like a bar, you try the place you keep hearing about but once you try it you decide you like the place that your familiar with. Like Cheers. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 2


At this stage it is what it is. I'd much rather be here than there, but am left without much choice.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAGr8




----------



## gnex0422

DAGr8 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg


Haha very much so

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c

I noticed this as well. I spend most of my time at XDA now.


----------



## sammyboy405

Yea, For the GNex this site rocked.. My TB It rocked.. I got the RARZ HD Maxx, and thats dead.. but then again its dead on XDA as well.. But Now i have a Note 2 and its kinda quite over here now. Humm.. I love Rootz.. but man.. Developers must not.


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c

sammyboy405 said:


> Yea, For the GNex this site rocked.. My TB It rocked.. I got the RARZ HD Maxx, and thats dead.. but then again its dead on XDA as well.. But Now i have a Note 2 and its kinda quite over here now. Humm.. I love Rootz.. but man.. Developers must not.


Check out XDA. Jellybomb, Whomp, MIUI are all solid!


----------



## jdkoreclipse

sammyboy405 said:


> Yea, For the GNex this site rocked.. My TB It rocked.. I got the RARZ HD Maxx, and thats dead.. but then again its dead on XDA as well.. But Now i have a Note 2 and its kinda quite over here now. Humm.. I love Rootz.. but man.. Developers must not.


I still post on rootz, but I feel as if the users do not frequent rootz enough to warrant me to be active on rootz the way I was back in the gnex and tbolt days. From a dev's standpoint, rootz is dead because the threads in the vzw note2 dev section average 5-15 posts in them. This is nowhere as comparable to the monster threads 15 pages long back in the day.

But, you can't knock the gnote2 development effort as a whole. XDA has so many ROMs and kernels to choose from.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

+1

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fixxxer2012

i own the tmobile variant but yeah ive noticed how dead the development is compared to the sg3 i had before. to be honest as ive said all along ive noticed a decline on all the forums recently.


----------



## ncscrnwrtr

Absolutely. XDA has become the only choice for anything substantial for the VZW Note 2. That being said, Jedi XV11 is phenomenal. Has been my DD for weeks now. Fast, smooth and great battery.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1

i agree xda has more activity than rootz for the vzw n2
and also theres very little kernels out there


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Just putting this out there, but as a solo developer I will always post work on rootzwiki as well as any other forums

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolfsted

I feel the same. But I guess it's up to developers to post their work here. If I were a developer I would try to get my stuff out to as many forums as I could

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bajanman

Rolfsted said:


> I feel the same. But I guess it's up to developers to post their work here. If I were a developer I would try to get my stuff out to as many forums as I could
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


+1 I feel the same way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19

You also have to think about the amount of time it takes to manage and care for the threads. Imagine doing that for a dozen or more forums?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## icedventimocha

As a themer I'd personally like to see more work posted here too, mainly because it seems like every ignorant user on xda seems to have bought this phone. There are so many spam threads, ungrateful users and ignorant comments in this section over there. Rootz is definitely a more developer friendly site, its kind of a shame rootz is dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## Gerg04

ncscrnwrtr said:


> Absolutely. XDA has become the only choice for anything substantial for the VZW Note 2. That being said, Jedi XV11 is phenomenal. Has been my DD for weeks now. Fast, smooth and great battery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Same. Been running Jedi 11, no need to switch really.

I guess the other side of the coin is I'm coming from the Gnex, where flashing was a way of life if you will. Other than those who upgraded to the Note 2 from the Gnex, most users aren't looking to flash everyday. Supply and demand. And honestly with the battery life and customized TW the need for something new is not needed so often. Majority of the reasons to flash on the Gnex was to find better batter life.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

gnex0422 said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, when i had my gnex rootz was the place to be. Now i have my note and this place is dead. Wtf
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Rootz also gave out like 6 galaxy nexus devices to developers (mostly loyal ones that stayed here to help out the forum). General feeling is most developers now either have the devices already through other means and the ones that don't are generally not worth giving one to or will just run off with it and never contribute to rootz or post here (i.e. run back to xda)*. That plus rootz was never able to attract much of a GSM/International base and quite a few developers have moved over to GSM devices as well.

*Expressed views are my own and not anyone else's on rootz.


----------



## Crooke356

jdkoreclipse said:


> Just putting this out there, but as a solo developer I will always post work on rootzwiki as well as any other forums
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


If it has your name on it, I try it. I've been lucking to have you develop for all my devices.
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012

Im not overly concered as im getting the s4.


----------

